# Laptop for rs 25000



## aniketana (Aug 3, 2012)

Hey guys I need a Laptop for Max, Rs 25000. Main use will be internet access, Office work and watching movies.

Is there any good laptops in Dell and HP in that range?


Thanks in adavance


----------



## Sukhvinder789 (Aug 3, 2012)

Hp 630 will be fine in your budget and your requirements... It has i5 2nd gen..my brother bought it and its good


----------



## izzikio_rage (Aug 10, 2012)

Even I am on the lookout for a laptop in the 20k to 25k range. 

I guess the options open to us are (all the prices are flipkart)

HP Pavilion G6 1319AU Laptop - Rs. 25642
Dell Inspiron 5050 Dell Inspiron 2nd Dual core/2GB/320GB/Linux Laptop Rs. 24746 --------- The awesome dell warranty 
Acer Aspire 5733 Core i3 Laptop Rs. 24851 --------------------------------------------- biggest advantage is that this is I3 
Samsung NP305U1A-A06IN Rs. 23850

someone really needs to help me out in this


----------



## gump (Aug 15, 2012)

Some one help me, i also require a laptop urgently under 25k for browsing, watching movies and playing games in low res mode.

HELP


----------



## RON28 (Aug 15, 2012)

This one.

you can get this one for 25k also. check out this one too.


----------

